

Free or cheap tools for startups - kosmikko
http://blog.rewindy.com/post/26562214946/free-or-cheap-tools-for-startups

======
aytekin
Our product, JotForm, is a free/cheap tool for startups.

A free JotForm account will give you upto 100 responses/month for your contact
forms, surveys, facebook page forms. www.jotform.com

------
kosmikko
HipChat could be added, which is one of the best group chat services.

